# Malinois Male needs a working home.



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

Malinois Male in need of a working home.

Cost: No cost, I will include a large crate, but new owner will have to pay shipping, and health certificate charge. Will ship to Canada or the USA, no overseas shipping. He could be picked up if you want to drive to Halifax NS Canada.
Age: 17 months.
Weight: Around 50 lbs.
He's altered.
Comes with AKC papers. (Mostly du pottois lines.)
Prey Drive: High
Hunt drive: Medium
Food drive: High
Energy level: Very High
No food aggression at all, even with others dogs getting in his food.
Social with humans, he does awesome with anyone who is handling him. However I wouldn't trust him around kids, because he's very high energy and has lots of drive.
Great with dogs, all dogs including puppies. He loves to play.
He can take a correction and bounce right back without any handler aggression.

He is a great work dog, would do great in Sch or Ringsport, maybe a detection prospect. 
I need to place him over the next few months, he will have to go to a working home, or as a detection dog. No exeptions, this is not a pet.... He has far too much energy and drive to be a pet.
If this is your first dog, don't bother contacting me. Experienced people only please. 
If you have young kids, I would not suggest this dog to you.

If you are interested, 
E-mail me: [email protected]

Video : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHwsnf-U95w&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Ted Efthymiadis (Apr 3, 2009)

RE- HOMED to a great trainer in Texas.
Thanks.


----------

